# Somers Point



## sparklinkohla (Jul 23, 2004)

I fished Ocean City today and caught several stripers. It was hot and heavy most of the time that I was there. I arrived about 2:00 p.m. and saw a 34", 26", 18", several ones shorter than that, and many that were much larger. I caught a 24" and a 38" using fresh shucked clams and #7 bottom and top circle hooks.

While in the tackle shop I heard a report of a huge weakfish caught outside of Atlantic City. It really was a great day of fishing.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

did you fish right off the beach?


----------



## sparklinkohla (Jul 23, 2004)

*Bluefish were caught today!*

They were caught using cut mackeral. I saw several stripers again today...later the bluefish were caught and the stripers disappeared. Had no camera, but to verify check with the local tackle shops.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice job, seems like things are heating up along the coast.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Where did you get your hands on mackeral? Somers Point...that's the beginning of OC right? Where can you fish the surf?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I fish Somers Point everyday just about. You can try at Dolfin Dock. It is next to Somers Point Marina and Sails Restruant. That is the only place it get my fresh bait. then there is Dan's in Ocean City, Gifford Marine in margate. SeaView Marine in EHT. Surf is Good on the Inlet North Side of O.C. and the South Side of LongPort (Jetty) When the Drum start hitting it is Corsons Inlet-Avolon area for sure. Weakies I heard are out infront of O.C. off the Ferris wheel about two miles out. Stripers are thick as a Buffalos Back. The Slammer and Snapper Blues should be hitting real good soon.

Rich


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Much appreciated information. I heard that you need a 4x4 to get out to fishing areas in Corsons Inlet...never been there. New this year to the S. Jersey fishing scene, so it's been a great help with the guys helping me locate good places to fish.

Right now I am primarily fishing in Stone Harbor/Avalon area...by Townsend Inlet. But I want to branch out...think next time I'll try OC.


----------

